# Choc Tan Cuties!



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive put my black tan lines into my chocolate tan lines to try and improve on size and tan in the chocolate.

This litter is black tan doe carrying choc x choc tan buck.

Only 5 in the litter, I dont use any choc carriers in my black tan lines so culled the 2 black tan bucks and left with 2 choc tan does and one black tan doe carrying choc.
Theyre just over 2 weeks old now and soooo cute :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awwww beautiful........... my fav ........... maybe one day I might have some..... lol


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lovely as always sarah :lol:


----------

